# Can I still get treatment?



## Clodagh (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi All
I'm a stalker extradonnaire! I've followed the boards for the last 3 years nearly and pop on with the odd question now and then. I've had 1 full IVF in 2008 and was overstimulated and no embryos were put back in. Since this I've had 3 FETs with these embryos. First 2 BNF. The last one was in June which was successful with a blastocyst transfer but I had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks. So I'm back on the rollercoaster. I'd heard that you are only allowed 3 goes at treatment at the RVH. Does FET count as treatment or is it a full cycle that counts as a go? Hope someone can help. 
Good luck to everyone who's having treatment.
Clodagh


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya Clodagh

You must post more often and are very welcome!

Im no expert but I would imagine that your traetment only counts as one cycle.  I have had one failed fresh ICsi and am now using the remaining embryos for a FET and would like to think that this s not been counted as a go!

Why dont you call them?

Let me know how you get on!


----------



## sunbeam (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ya Clodagh just wondering did you phone RFC today?


----------

